# Walking Beam



## SignalFailure (Feb 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea where I can obtain the plans mentioned at the end of the 'Walking Beam' magazine article? (Preferably in the UK)

TIA

Paul


----------



## kellswaterri (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Paul,
      does this help,

www.rake60.com/photogallery/Walking_Beam_Engine.pdf

All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## SignalFailure (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks John but it was the plans mentioned at the end of that article that I was looking for (the article omits quite a few measurements and as a novice I could do with them all!).

Thanks anyway 

Paul


----------



## SandyC (Feb 20, 2008)

;D ;D 

Hi Paul,

If you PM me your e-mail address I have Rudy's book with the complete plans set in it.

I can scan them and e-mail them to you.

I am in the UK.

Regards.

SandyC


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 20, 2008)

Man that old Pop Mech. reprint brought back some nostalgia. I remember as a kid finding a cache of those things at my grandpa's house. The men on that side (paternal) have always been out in workshops building stuff. I was so excited to find a magazine full of projects. Wish Pop Mech. was more like those old days!

Best,

BW


----------



## tel (Feb 21, 2008)

Agreed Bob, those old mags were real treasure trove when I was a kid


----------



## firebird (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi

this site has some really good plans, all free. It may not be what your after but well worth a look

http://www.john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html

Cheers


----------

